# Need a place to host an Avatar?



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 29, 2006)

I've already made this available to a couple of folks but I'm opening up the offer to all PB members.

In order to display an Avatar one must have the image hosted somewhere. I am happy to do so for any interested.

Please U2U me if you want me to host an Avatar image. I will provide a contact e-mail where you can send me the photo. I will resize to no more than 150x150 px, upload to my host, and provide you the link to use for your Avatar.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks, mine really looked cool after you fixed it!:bigsmile:


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 30, 2006)

I am now supposed to advertise for Rich. I like it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I am now supposed to advertise for Rich. I like it.


 I just want folks to understand what I'm "offering". For those who might not understand, Jacob and Meg sent me photos. I resized them and hosted them so they could place the URL in the Avatar link in their profile. In Jacob's case, I removed the background and put a cooler background.

Jacob - your Avatar is hilarious. Are you a member of the Society for Creative Anachronisms?


----------

